# Spaghetti with Caramelized Onion Sauce



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Tonight I wanted to try something different and simple, so I made spaghetti with a caramelized onion sauce. Over the years I've played around with numerous brands of pasta, and tonight I tried Bigoli Nobili, a new pasta my favorite local Italian deli is carrying, and which is made by being drawn through antique bronze dies. I've made a batch of the spaghetti before and found it to be delicious, and it seemed to lend itself to some simple sauces and preparation which allows the flavor of the pasta to shine through.

http://chefshop.com/mmCHEFSHOP/Images/6257PPW.jpg

So, I caramelized an onion in butter and good EVOO, added a little garlic, sautéd a bit longer, then added the drained pasta to the onions, added some freshly ground Telicherry black pepper with a coarse grind, and that was it.

Since this was the first time I made this, I'll need to adjust proportions a bit, and adjust the time with the onions, but for the first attempt and the amount of spaghetti I made it turned out pretty well. Can't wait to try this again!

Shel


----------



## ducatiwebdesign (Jul 3, 2006)

I bet that smelled amazing. I never thought to use caramelized onions in my suace, I will try next time


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you for the share, I will try this myself


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I tyied it yesterday, humm humm great


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

So glad it worked for you. I'm going to try it again quite soon, this time with a measured amount of a little more onion and a specific amount of that spaghetti I mentioned. I may also add a some crushed San Marzano tomatoes - not too many - as I have finally found a couple of sources for some exceptional quality organic San Marzanos - DOP and non-DOP.

Also, this afternoon I discovered a technique for caramelizing onions that promises to make the process easier - not shorter, unfortunately. Maybe it's old news to some - the technique calls for cooking the onions over very low heat, covered, for the first half hour or so, then uncovered for the remainder of the time, stirring every now and then. I've generally done the onions uncovered through the whole cooking time, which required more frequent stirring and a more watchful eye. Seems to be worth a try.

This leads to another question: I've seen people caramelize onions quickly, over much higher heat than I use and that has been recommended here and in other venues. Does the higher heat effect the results, maybe with the onions being less sweet?

Shel


----------



## fadeaway (Apr 11, 2007)

perfect carmalized onions should take no shorter than 45 min. lets them break down really really nicely. doing them over high heat doesnt let the onion break down as much and yes over high heat u really cant walk away from them. treat ur onions like a nice roast. low and slow, trust me u'll see the difference.


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds great. I would probably add some sherry to the sauce as well. I love sherry with onions and French onion soup, etc. Let that reduce down a bit, add some rosemary or fresh thyme leaves if I have it- that sounds great and I can't wait to try it at home. Thanks for the recipe!
It sounds really original as well. I love a good tomato sauce, but I'm always looking for something quick, simple, and delicious, too. Thanks! I can't wait to try it!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Y'know, there was a time when I'd have jumped on your suggestion, but lately I'm finding myself trying to simplify recipes, reduce the number of ingredients, and focus on the flavors/textures of just a few, simple, high quality ingredients. I think what you'll be doing will result in a nice variation of this dish and I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

At some point down the line I may try this with some herbs, but first I want to get the sauce-onions-spaghetti under tighter control. Thyme or basil sound like good possibilities.

Kind regards,

Shel


----------



## austin_ (Jun 17, 2006)

Good idea. By the way, caramelizing onions on high heat gives them similar results- I do it all the time when I'm in a hurry. It will be slightly charred on the outside, depending how long you want to cook it, but it's still equally sweet and delicious. About 20-25 minutes does the trick on high heat.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

From what I've tasted and read, right now I prefer the "low and slow" method. I may try high heat some time, just to get a sense of the result and to see where I might use it.

Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

I was so enchanted with this method, I will gladly try your new method 


Thank you for sharing


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

The "new method" has been around many years. I got the technique from the Soup volume of the Time-Life Good Cook series, which is a wonderful series of books featuring hundreds of recipes and well photographed cooking techniques.


> *In a sauté pan or skillet, melt butter over very low heat, fill the pan with thinly sliced onions. Add salt, cover, and cook, stirring ocassionally, until the onions are very soft but not colored - about 40 minutes. Uncover the pan, increase heat slightly, and stir the onions regularly, adjusting the heat as needed, until the onions turn a rich caramel color - about 30 minutes or so.*


I am going to try this technique in the next couple of days, as soon as I can get the desired spaghetti and pick up a can of tomatoes. I already posted the information about the spaghetti I use (Bigoli Nobili). I'll probably be using some organic San Marzano type tomatoes grown around Tuscany from Bionaturae (Bionaturae ~ Organic Foods from Italy). These tomatoes are not DOP tomatoes, but I've found their taste and freshness to be superior to some of the non-organic DOP tomatoes I've tasted. There are some other non-orgnic DOP tomatoes that are also quite good - excellent, in fact - but they are more expensive than the Bionaturae in my area, and they taste about the same.

Thanks for being so complimentary. I'm so glad you enjoyed this.

Kind regards,

Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you Shel , really looks great, I will try it


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi Shel 


I tried your new method, awesome, a pain to make( time consuming, but worth it ) but the result is awesome  

Thank you for the share  


Cheers :beer:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

In what way is it a pain to make? It's time consuming to get the caramelization, but other than that I don't see it as being "painful" :smiles: 

Shel


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Anything that lets you leave it alone on the stove for a while is great - at the end of a long day's work last thing you want to be doing is baby sitting the pots and pans. Gives you time to catch up on world events - or manage manic minors!!


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi


Just the time making it, loll , I am very impressed with the results


----------



## fadeaway (Apr 11, 2007)

they are close but definitely arent the same. the charred on the outside, changes the taste. there is a definite difference between the 2.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

May I share a tip I learned a few years ago for making caramelized onions:
Load up the slow cooker with sliced onions
Toss in a stick of butter (MUST USE butter; margarine is blech)
Cover and turn on slow cooker
Come back later (hours later) to a pot full of caramelized onions (and a house that smells fantastic)!
I make big batches this way, and store them in the fridge in 1-cup jars. Then I can take out a jar, heat up the contents with whatever else I want to use, and bingo! If I want them crisped up, I just sauté them a little longer before adding anything else.

(I think I learned this trick from somebody on Chowhound)


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi Suzanne 

For how long do you cook it ? , and on low or high ? 

I want too try it 

Thank you in advance


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Have you noticed any difference in taste or texture doing the onions this way as opposed to the more traditional skillet method? Just to be clear, by "slow cooker" do you mean a crock pot, or, will a crock pot work? Do you think this technique can be used in a very slow oven?

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

"Slow cooker" is the generic term for Crock Pot (a trademarked brand name). Mine is made by a different company, so I can't call it a Crock Pot.  But it's the same thing. 

Mine holds 6 quarts (5,7 liters), and I think the last time I used about 8 large yellow or Spanish onions and 1 stick of butter (1/4 pound, about 250g), and got 8 one-cup (1/4-liter) jars. I just kept slicing onions (lengthwise sauté slices, not crosswise rings) until I filled the pot and threw the butter on top. 

I probably started it on high until the onions collapsed some and the butter melted, then mixed the butter through and turned it down to low. 

I stirred it every couple or hours or so, since the onions at the sides tend to stick and burn on to the inside of the pot. (That might not be necessary, though; maybe you could leave it without stirring. I just can't leave things alone.  )

Not sure exactly how long I let them cook -- at least 4 hours, maybe 6 or more? -- just until they had turned a nice medium shade of brown, a little darker than milk chocolate. At that point, I think I set the cover sideways so that some of the extra liquid would evaporate and the onions get a little darker. When they were a color I liked, I packed them into jars and let them cool, then refrigerated them. Sometimes in the past I've frozen them, but that makes them weep too much when they thaw and then I absolutely have to cook the water out before using them.

Shel -- I use the slow cooker because I don't like to leave the oven on while I'm out of the house. :look: But you probably could do it in the oven, in a very heavy pot like enameled cast iron, at a very low temperature. Come to think of it, doing it in an Aga cooker would be perfect. 

The main difference between doing it this way and in an open pan is that the water in the onions doesn't evaporate out -- and there can be a LOT of water in them. I don't mind that, since I will sometimes pack up the liquid to use all by itself. If I need to dry the onions before using them, I'll just sauté them before adding anything else. That gives me the crisper texture and deeper flavor that open-pan cooking would offer. The convenience of always having some on hand is worth that little extra bit of work later. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you Suzanne


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Next week, I will try your method Suzanne :bounce: 


Thanks again for this great share  

Cheers :beer:


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

I only have a 4 quarts crockpot, I'm trying this tonite or tomorrow and use it with my regular spaghetti sauce, 4 too 6 hrs on low


Thanks again for the share Suzanne


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

There was a good deal on CCOF onions at the market today - a 3 pound bag for $2.99 - so tomorrow I'm going to caramelize the onions in the crock pot, a la Suzanne. My pot's only 4 quarts, but certainly enough for my needs. Did you try her method? How'd it turn out for you?

Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi

No, I had a small accident, so you also a 4 quart, I will try it soon.

Great deal you had on the onions

Dont worry, I'll give my results when done


----------



## sobaaddict70 (Apr 27, 2007)

This was 2 small yellow onions, thinly sliced and sauteed in roughly two to three T. olive oil. From start to finish, about 35 minutes on ultra-low heat.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Well, not to be argumentative, but "low and slow" will destroy any texture you may want to retain in the onions.By keeping the temperature low and covering the onions, you are basically steaming them from within. You'd be creating a texture somewhat akin to microwaving them.

The process of carmelizing requires sufficient heat to act upon the onions' sugars to produce caramel. Uncovered heat during the saute will also enhance the flavor of the onion.

Remember, you want to retain the character and distinctiveness of the onion. If your goal is to "break down" the onion, you might want to ask yourself why you're using it. 

shel, I think your initial preparation was the correct way to make this product and you'll be disappointed if you prep the onions as you would for a soup.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

> *This was 2 small yellow onions, thinly sliced and sauteed in roughly two to three T. olive oil. From start to finish, about 35 minutes on ultra-low heat.*


Hi,

These don't look like caramelized onions at all, rather more like sautéed onions. Go here and scroll down to the section on sautéed and the section on caramelized onions.

All About Onions - Knowledge - Hormel Foods

This article was very helpful to me. While I may be putting my foot in my mouth, you may get better results using some butter for some or all of the olive oil.

Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Hi Shel, 

I made your recipe again last nite, humm delightfull :bounce:

I just added some ingredients( but your original recipe stayed the same ).

3 cloves garlic( minced very fine )

One can 1 can (19 fl oz/540 mL) of Aylmer precut tomatoes( I cooked it till al liquid evaporated )

¼ teaspoon of balsamic vinegar 



Next time, I will try your recipe with a BBQ hamburger topping , I'm sure it will be great 



Thanks again for sharing your recipe.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Coincidentally, I made some chicken that was browned and then slow simmered in the oven in the BBQ sauce last night. Deglazed the pan with some balsamic, and also caramelized some onions in the sauce while it was cooking. The onions/vinegar really added a nice touch to the sauce. I think you'll like it ...

Shel


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Humm, that sounds great, I'm sure happy I tried balsamic vinegar.

Thanks again Shel


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

That method looks good shel. Since I often makes huge quanities of carmelized onions, I do them in a roasting pan in the oven over a period of 1 1/2 to 2 hours. This way I can do something else while the are getting all melty and sweet.
I have also heard of doing them in the crock pot for a long time?

Here is a recipe I am trying this week:

I have seen this done with a bit of anchovy, but will make as written the first time considering source--Marcella Hazen
SMOTHERED ONIONS SAUCE
Serves 4 to 6 






The sweet pungency of onion is the whole story of this sauce. To draw out its character, the onion is first stewed very slowly for almost an hour, until it is meltingly soft and sweet. Then it is browned to bring its flavor to a sharper, livelier edge.
If you have no problems in using lard, it will considerably enrich the sauce. You may, however, use butter as a substitute.




Either 2 tablespoons lard or 2 tablespoons butter with 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 1/2 pounds onion, sliced very thin, about 6 cups
Salt
Black pepper, ground fresh from the mill
1/2 cup dry white wine
2 tablespoon chopped parsley
1/3 cup freshly grated parmigiano reggiano cheese
1 to 1 1/2 pounds pasta

Recommended pasta: Spaghetti is excellent choice, but an even better one may be homemade tonnarelli (square spaghetti). This is a rather dense sauce and if using homemade pasta, which is more absorbent than spaghetti, you should start with 1/2 tablespoon more lard or 1 tablespoon more butter when making the sauce.

1. Put the lard or butter and olive oil, and the onions with some salt in a large sauté pan. Cover and turn heat to very low. Cook for almost an hour until the onions become very soft.

2. Uncover the pan, raise the heat to medium high, and cook the onions until they become colored a deep, dark gold. Any liquid the onions may have shed must now boil away.

3. Add liberal grindings of pepper. Taste and correct for salt. Bear in mind that onions become very sweet when cooked in this manner and need an adequate amount of seasoning. Add the wine, turn the heat up, and stir frequently while the wine bubbles away. Add the parsely, stir thoroughly, and take off heat.

Ahead-of-time note : You can cook the sauce entirely in advance up to the point where you add the parsley. When you are nearly ready to toss with the pasta, reheat the sauce over medium heat and add the parsely just before draining the pasta.

4. Toss with cooked drained pasta, adding the grated Parmesan. As you toss, separate the onion strands somewhat to distribute them as much as possible throughout the pasta. Serve immediately.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Yes, I've heard of doing onions in a crock pot or slow cooker, and whern I tried it I discovered that my crock pot no longer worked <LOL> That experiment will have to wait.

Marcela Hazen's recipes are usually spot on. I'd not mess with any of them until making them once or twice.

Shel


----------

